# 2010 .

## Good

, , ,    ( )       2010 .   ( 1 )?              ? 
 !

----------


## OlgaK



----------


## Good

> .


  ,   ?     ?         ?  !

----------


## Bucom

-.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ?


.



> ?


 .



> ?


 . - -   ,      .

----------


## HelenY

,   ,  ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

.    (  ).

----------


## HelenY

?-)

----------


## lubezniy

> ?-)


 .

----------

02.06.10          

     ,        1     2010 .     ,          .    .

 .     41, -6-1, -4-2  -11   .   .     ,     ,    .  2010      ,   2011     .

     ,           .              -11.

  -6-1 ( -4-1),   ,      ,             .    ,     ,            .            -6-2 ( -4-2).       ,       ,      .

    -1    ,    .     ,  ,   -4-2.   ,  -1         2010 .           .     ,            .

.       .  ,     .

     .   ,     .     . ,       ,        .
 : ".."

                .

----------


## lubezniy

,    ,   ,  .   ,  ,   ,     - .

----------


## HelenY

,

 !

----------

.  1      01 ,       10 .       ,     10.

----------


## stas

.

      .

----------

> .
> 
>       .


,     ,        10 %  ,      .      1  , ?

----------


## stas

.

----------

...   ,          ? ..           -    ,    ?

,  , ,     ,      ...

----------

> ...   ,          ? ..           -    ,    ?
> 
> ,  , ,     ,      ...


  ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...   ,          ? ..           -    ,    ?
> ,  , ,     ,      ...


-, .     .

----------


## Good

> -, .     .


           ? ,      - Chek.xml    .......   ... :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


   . .



> ,      - Chek.xml    .......   ...


CheckXML      .

----------


## YUM

.    :
1.      ? -1    -6-1? -2  -6-2   .
2.      ,           ?       ,  -    2009- ,   "" ?          .
3.  -     ?   ?    "" 31  :Big Grin:    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.      ? -1    -6-1? -2  -6-2   .


  ,    ,    .  .



> 2.      ,           ?       ,  -    2009- ,   "" ?          .


  .    -3        ,    .



> 3.  -     ?   ?    "" 31    ?


      ...

----------


## YUM

> ...
> 
>       ...


 -   ?    .   !
 ,  ,        ?
    ,       ... ,      .   !!! 
   ,         .     15  ,     ...



> ...   ,          ? ..           -    ,    ?
> ,  , ,     ,      ..

----------


## lesia koroleva

,    .5 ""    ?    - ,         ?

----------


## Good

> . .
> 
> CheckXML      .


     ?

----------


## Good

,    -1        ... ?

----------

1-  2010.   .  -11  .31.12.09.          . ,     ,     .5 ....   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


31 .

----------


## *

> 1-  2010.   .  -11  .31.12.09.          . ,     ,     .5 ....   ?


 ,  - ....

----------


## lubezniy

> -   ?    .   !
>  ,  ,        ?
>     ,       ... ,      .   !!! 
>    ,         .     15  ,     ...


      .
            .       .

----------

*lesia koroleva*, **,         01.01.10   .        01.01.10,      ( 520   "    "),    .  ,   15          2009 ,   01.01.10

----------


## Bucom

.     &      1-  2010 .  Pers 3.0    3.0  07.06.10.      (       ).

----------


## lesia koroleva

.  .

----------


## YUM

> .
>             .       .


  ?
    !

----------


## lubezniy

> ?
>     !


1.    .
2.      .
3.  .

----------

Pers 3.0.          ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> Pers 3.0.          ,       .


        .

----------


## YUM

> 1.    .
> 2.      .
> 3.  .


  -    .
.

----------


## lubezniy

> -    .
> .


    ...

----------


## ..

"   " -      - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "   " -      - ?


,     ,  ,     .

----------

.       ,       ,       -1 .    ,     "  5",    , -    ,      01.01.2010  30.06.2010 (,    ,  :Wow: ,   )     ,    6 ,      .  :
"  .         .      "
   ....     .
 ,  ,   ....  :Wow:

----------


## .

** ,     ,     ?

----------

?  !   :Embarrassment: 
         . ,     .      .       --  . ..   ( )  ,      ,   ,          ,    .
        ...!!!
   ,       .       ?          ....  ?  - ,      ,       .    ,    ,           .     ?
    ,  . .

----------

,         ,    .   :Big Grin:      .     . :Wink:

----------


## Marian

> ,     ?


  ,            ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,            ?


  .     ,  .

----------


## lusilda83

! , ,       ?

----------

10%

----------


## lusilda83

!

----------


## mura

,      .       -11???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

-11?

----------

,         01-01-2010.
  . .  2009   .
      . .  1  2010 .?
   ,    -1?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         01-01-2010.
>   . .  2009   .
>       . .  1  2010 .?
>    ,    -1?


  ,  ,        . ,     -1.   ,   .

----------


## mura

, ,  ,   .   :Embarrassment: 
   , ,     .
   , , ,

----------


## lubezniy

.  ,     .

----------


## Good

> , ,  ,   .  
>    , ,     .
>    , , ,


           .  -  1 ?  ?   .

----------


## lubezniy

> .  -  1 ?  ?   .


   ?

----------

, ,      1

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,      1


,     .

----------


## VNA76

,    ,  -1,   . -6-2, -6-2  -11  2010.  ,     2009 .

----------


## _

!
-       
Spu_orb,    ?   ,   1.32  26.04.2010,
 ,    ,         -   .     ,      CheckXML -   ,  ,     ,     ,     .
,       ,   ?
, ,       -     ...

----------

-  " "?

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> -       
> Spu_orb,    ?   ,   1.32  26.04.2010,
>  ,    ,         -   .     ,      CheckXML -   ,  ,     ,     ,     .
> ,       ,   ?
> , ,       -     ...


   ?

----------


## _

> -  " "?


 , , ... :Smilie: 




> ?


      ; ,        ,            :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ; ,        ,


    .
  .     ,      -6    - .  -    -4  2010  (    )    ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## -

,  ,  -1  .     ,   ,     .  :Razz:       !      ?

----------

spu_orb  18.06.2010,     (     ).     ,     . -     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,  -1  .     ,   ,     .       !      ?


  .     -1,    . ,  ,  .         .          .

----------


## Skif_2008

:         " " 5.80.30?
  , ..  !

----------


## lubezniy

> spu_orb  18.06.2010,     (     ).     ,     . -     ?


    .   -      .

----------


## Irina-srg

-   ""    " "

----------


## lubezniy

> :         " " 5.80.30?
>   , ..  !


     5     . ,        ,  ,   .       .

----------


## ira NEVA

[QUOTE=Irina-srg;52837941] -   ""    " "[/QU

   ?        1  10.?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?        1  10.?


    .    ,    .

----------

3.0
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 3.0
>    ?


       ?

----------

> 3.0
>    ?


, !
  .

----------


## dada1999

,   . ,     ,   ,   :
-    ,
-    .,
-    ,
..   !!!

----------

,   .
    .
  . -14 %
  -20 %

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   . ,     ,   ,   :
> -    ,
> -    .,
> -    ,
> ..   !!!


   ,         .           .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .
>     .
>   . -14 %
>   -20 %


 ...       .

----------

,            ?         ?      31 .

----------


## _

> :         " " 5.80.30?
>   , ..  !



  ,  -   .
,       
 ,

----------


## _

> 5     . ,        ,  ,   .       .


    ,     .
  : "     (!!!)  "..."
(    ).  ,    ,   
   .

----------


## lubezniy

.

----------

> .


   31.05.2010? CheckPSN

----------


## _

> .


  :Wink:

----------


## chervic

> 31.05.2010? CheckPSN


  CheckPSN  CheckXML,   buhsoft.ru

----------


## lubezniy

> 31.05.2010? CheckPSN


CheckXML.       .



> 


      .         .

----------

*chervic*, 


> CheckPSN  CheckXML,   buhsoft.ru


!!!  !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fraxine

, ,    5  5.80.37-  ?

----------


## _

-,       
     ,     ,
   ???

----------


## lubezniy

.

----------


## _

, ,   :Smilie:  :
  "  5"  5.80.30  21.06.2010    ,
 ,   ,     
  ,     :Smilie: 
( CheckXML  31.05.2010 ). 

   -  ,   ,
   - !!!

----------


## Fraxine

> "  5"  5.80.30  21.06.2010


   5.80.37  23.06.2010   ,  ,          .

----------


## Fraxine

*_*,     ?

----------


## Ivan rus

?    ?

----------


## _76

?        31 .

----------


## .

*_76*,        -2.

----------


## saigak

> 5.80.37  23.06.2010   ,  ,          .


!       -   .    . :Redface: 
  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !       -   .    .


http://opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/
     ,           :      ,   ,   .

----------


## saigak

.
..        -    .

----------


## lubezniy

,     , ...

----------


## saigak

....   ... --     ...  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ....   ... --     ...


,         ,    ,      ...         ,              ...          .            ,      . ,        ,            .

----------


## saigak

:Frown:

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*, ,     ,          05 ???

----------


## saigak

> *lubezniy*, ,     ,          05 ???


    -    7-    ,    .    02.08.

----------


## Larik

*saigak*,    .  .  -  ,  -  .     ,       ,   .   ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, ,     ,          05 ???


       ...      ,      .              ,     ,           ,  (  )        (   . .).     -     -    .       .   ,         - ,             .

----------


## lubezniy

> -    7-    ,    .    02.08.


 31.07.

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*, .  ,    ,     ,   ?
,   ,    ...        1 ,     ,  ,    ,   .        ,  .

----------


## saigak

> 31.07.


31.07 - ,    02.08

----------


## Larik

*saigak*, ,  ,      ....   20 ....

----------


## saigak

> *saigak*, ,  ,      ....   20 ....


-  !!!  -      7   7. :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, .  ,    ,     ,   ?


     -   ,        ( ,       ).  ,     -1      .



> ,   ,    ...        1 ,     ,  ,    ,   .        ,  .


...       ( ,       ).

----------


## Larik

> ,         - ,             .


 .    5.  6048,00,  5040,00.   6-2  ,     6-3,  ()       5039,48.    6-2 5039,48.         ?

----------


## saigak

?  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> .    5.  6048,00,  5040,00.   6-2  ,     6-3,  ()       5039,48.    6-2 5039,48.         ?


  ?  ,  ,    . . .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  :Smilie: 
   ,         ""   .      -  (     ,              "").   -       (,  -   /   ,      ,     :Smilie:  )        .  :Smilie:       .

----------


## saigak

--,        ....  :Embarrassment: 
  .

----------


## lubezniy

> --,        ....


 ...    .    -    .

----------


## Larik

*saigak*,  .     6-1| 1    , , ,   .   ,  k , -     .  ,   ,      02 .

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*,      .       ...      ,   ()     02 ,  .    ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,      .       ...      ,   ()     02 ,  .    ,   ?


   ,  -   .                       (     ).
     - , ,  "" .

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*, .    ,        ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, .    ,        ,     ?


     (  ,   )   -    " - " (  ,  ,    -   ).  ,         ( ) :        ,         .       -  .    ,    .

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*, , .

----------

... ...  ...  -  ... ...
    ,        =    ...    ,     -     ...   ...

     ...    ...     ...   ...   ,  ...

----------


## Fraxine

, ,       -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       -  .


  :
http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/lubezniy/post89883/

----------


## lubezniy

> ... ...  ...  -  ... ...


           ( 1    ,    ). , , "": ,        ,       ,   .  :Smilie:  ...   ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

*lubezniy*, !!!

----------

> :         " " 5.80.30?
>   , ..  !


  .  . ,    :     .
    .     ,       .,   .   ,   .

----------


## Skif_2008

> , ,   :
>   "  5"  5.80.30  21.06.2010    ,  ,   ...


, ,      ?     ?

----------


## buhar

,  , /  . -1 , ,  .  ?

----------


## konst005

-6.        !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  , /  . -1 , ,  .  ?


  -6-2 .     ,      .

----------


## YUM

> ... ...  ...  -  ... ...
>     ,        =    ...    ,     -     ...   ...
> 
>      ...    ...     ...   ...   ,  ...


  ,           .           - * . 
 , : 1000  3 -,  1000-333.33*2=333.34 . :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,           .           - * . 
>  , : 1000  3 -,  1000-333.33*2=333.34 .


,  ,    ,       :Smilie:     / ,   .

----------

...    ?   ...  ...

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,    ,          / ,   .


.  ,    ,      .         .
        ""      . 
,        .   - ! ,  ,     ,   -   500,   ,        .
, ,   -  ""  "".       -  ,       .           :Stick Out Tongue: 
 - !!!        .       
   ....  , .....
!!!    ! :Wow: 
  -    ,       ,   .
    ,      ..  - !   -   .

----------

*YUM*,  !     !  :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  !     !


!    ""   .
  ,     ,     .  :yes:

----------

,   -   5    .   ,       ,  ?

----------


## -

. -   Spu_org?        6-2...    ((

----------


## _

> ,   -   5    .   ,       ,  ?


    ,      " " 
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

> . -   Spu_org?        6-2...    ((


 ,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## _

> , ,      ?     ?


     ,   ,
   ,     ,           :Smilie: .

----------


## _

> ,  , /  . -1 , ,  .  ?


,       .

----------


## _

> ... ,    :     ...


    ,    :Smilie: .

----------


## _

> 5.80.37  23.06.2010   ,  ,          .


  :Smilie: .
  5.80.30       ,
        ,     ,
  .

----------


## VNA76

> ,       .


    ...  . ?

----------


## -

> ,    ,


      .. ...     ...
   -6-2 ..    .. 2     ))))

----------


## Minona

> ...  . ?


  ,    .  - .

----------


## _

> *_*,     ?


    ,         :Smilie: .
    .

----------


## _

> .. ...     ...
>    -6-2 ..    .. 2     ))))


 ,        ,               :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,    .  - .



-,    .
 (!!!)  ,      
,        .
  ,   ,     :Smilie:  ,
  ,   ,     
    .

----------


## -

..   .    ..   ....         ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ...  . ?


   ,     ,
  -  .      ,
 :Smilie: .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -   5    .   ,       ,  ?


.      .       .

----------


## YUM

> ,   -   5    .   ,       ,  ?


  , .  .




> ,            -,       5″.         .
>              5″.
>        .
>       ikladr_5.tps        5″ (        ,   \DataBase).

----------


## saigak

,        3.0. ,     (      -    ,   ,       ,      ).
       ?
 -6-2, -6-3,-6-2.  - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        3.0. ,     (      -    ,   ,       ,      ).
>        ?
>  -6-2, -6-3,-6-2.  - ?


  -6-1 (  -   ,    ,     ,      ).

----------


## saigak

,  , ,  \.
    .  .?
,        ?    ?   ?

----------

> , .  .


,              ?  :Confused: 
   . ,     
 :yes: 

P. S. :   , , ,        -     ?  :Hmm: 
      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  , ,  \.
>     .  .?


   . -,  -6-2  -6-3   3 -6-2 ( ).



> ,        ?    ?   ?


    .   -   .   -   CheckXML      ,   ,     .

----------


## saigak

> -   CheckXML      ,   ,     .


      ??? :Redface:

----------


## lubezniy

> ???


  - .  #91.   .

----------


## saigak

.     ()  .:
***50:       .
  .   .
	<___>
	37
	46
 .   .

      -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -  ?


,   .

----------

> .     ()  .:
> ***50:       .
>   .   .
> 	<___>
> 	37
> 	46
>  .   .
> 
>       -  ?


    -  - , 
 :Confused: .
, ,           , ,  ,  -    :Frown: .

----------


## saigak

.91.  . "!"   ,          :
"!!!20: .  ,  ,    / <>:"
  ,     , ..   ?

----------


## Fraxine

-, ,  -   .     ?

----------


## saigak

? ,           .

----------

> .91.  . "!"   ,          :
> "!!!20: .  ,  ,    / <>:"
>   ,     , ..   ?


  :  =  =    :yes: .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


  ,   .     ,(        ),     - -         ?

----------

> ? ,           .


 ,    :EEK!: .
         (  )        ,       :yes: .     :Smilie: .      .
,         :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## saigak

> ,        .


, !  :Big Grin: 
     . -6-1  2- .  .      . .     ( )      ? ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> :  =  =   .


..                  ???? :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> ( )      ? ,      ?


 .   -  ...  :         (      ).

----------


## saigak

> .   -  ...  :         (      ).


 . :Frown:    .... ,    (2009  ).

----------

> .   -  ...  :         (      ).



     ?  :Hmm: 
, ,  -     ?  :Confused: 





> , ! 
>      . -6-1  2- .  .      . .     ( )      ?


,    :yes: .
    ,       
    - ,   :Big Grin: .
    "" ?  :Wow: 




> ...
> ,      ?...


  :be-be-be: .
 :Smoker:

----------


## ZeevOx

1,   ,       ...

----------

> ..                  ????



 :Hmm: .

----------


## saigak

.         . (  ). :Frown: 
""-  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .         . (  ).


      ,  ,
    (     : 
   ,     :Embarrassment:  ).
 ,           :Smilie: .

----------


## lubezniy

> ? 
> , ,  -     ?


-   2  3  (  )     .     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,
>     (     : 
>    ,     ).
>  ,          .


  :       -         .

----------


## saigak

> :       -         .


,, !!! :yes:      .            ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,, !!!     .            ?


         :   ,        .             .

----------

> -   2  3  (  )     .     ...


  :Smilie: .
   ,              ,  ,    ,  "",   ,    :Confused: .
    ,   :Frown: .




> :       -         .


 ,   -   ,      :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>    ,              ,  ,    ,  "",   ,   .
>     ,  .


,    ,  ,      (        ).



> ,   -   ,     .


  .  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> .


 :yes:

----------


## mura

(   )    - -     ,    .   -  -  .   :

----------


## saigak

> (   )    - -     ,    .   -  -  .   :


!         ,         .

----------


## mura

:yes:        , ,  !

----------

,    
 :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> , ,  !


      . :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> !         ,         .


    .  ,    ,         (,      ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .


      (           ),         .

----------


## saigak

> .  ,    ,         (,      ).


,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ? ,    . :Love:

----------


## saigak

> (           ),         .


    1,5     7-,         15 ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ? ,    .


     ,      .  :Smilie:     .

----------


## saigak

> ,      .     .


   ? ....        ....

----------


## lubezniy

> !    ""   .
>   ,     ,     .


    ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


     ?



> ....        ....


,    .

----------

> .  ,    ,         (,      ).


,  ,          ,
 :Baby:         , 
    ,   ,
-, , "    "  . .  :Big Grin: .
 , ,      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .




> (           ),         .


  :Confused:  :   ,  ,
  ...    ,        ,    ,      .  ,      ,
    ?  :Hmm:

----------


## saigak

> ?


 :yes:  ....     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,          ,


.         ,      (   ).  ,      ,   .



> :   ,  ,   ...    ,        ,    ,      .  ,      ,     ?


 ,         ,   . .  . ,     ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ....     ...


,  .

----------


## Fraxine

!!!     ???       ? ,      -,  -  .
 -    5-    ?   -   .

----------


## Larik

*Fraxine*,       ..,  ,   ,    , ,    . ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

:Embarrassment: 
      01.01  30.06   15.07?

----------


## saigak

30.06.

----------


## Fraxine

.       ?   -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!     ???       ? ,      -,  -  .


    .  192       ,    -      .       .

----------


## lubezniy

> .       ?   -  ?


  -           .     ,    .

----------


## Fraxine

. .    ,       ?
 ,     1 ,    -    ( ).     ,  -   .      :yes: 
,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> . .    ,       ?
>  ,     1 ,    -    ( ).     ,  -   .     
> ,       .


   ,    ""  .

----------


## Fraxine

> ""  .


 ,    ,   /      ?  , ,  


> ,       ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   /      ?


 , . - .



> , ,


    ?

_              ( 2010  -  )  ,    ._

     ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 - ,      :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,


        (      ,  ,     )    ,  ,    (. .,     1).

----------


## 73

> ,        3.0. ,     (      -    ,   ,       ,      ).
>        ?
>  -6-2, -6-3,-6-2.  - ?


,    " 5"   -6-3,    
- 
- -6-2
- -6-2
-

----------


## -

...-    Spu_orb?    ..   .    ... 05...       .   ...    ..        .

----------


## boomer_74

> ...-    Spu_orb?


       1.34  07.06.2010,     ,      ,    ,      , , ,   ,        ,      : "    ?,    !"

----------


## Fraxine

> "    ?,    !"


    ,     :Smilie: .

----------


## boomer_74

> ... 05...       .


 - -   (  01.01.2010-31.12.2010)    01.01.2010

----------


## oleg-s

.  :

"         3  .       ,     01  31  2010.,  01  31  2010.,  01  31  2011.                      I ,  9 ,   2010   :
	- -1 (            ,             ,       );
	- -6-2 -  ,    л;
	-  -6-2 -                 ;
	-  -6-3 -  ,    л;
	-  -6-1 -                .."

    .    ,    .

----------


## alexstrel

> 01  31  2010.,  *01  31  2010.*,  01  31  2011.                      I , * 9* ,   2010


           2010  2011  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 2010  2011  ?


          .

----------


## oleg-s

> 2010  2011  ?


        ,     ,   -.

----------


## 73

> .  :
> 
> "         3  .       ,     01  31  2010.,  01  31  2010.,  01  31  2011.                      I ,  9 ,   2010   :
> 	- -1 (            ,             ,       );
> 	- -6-2 -  ,    л;
> 	-  -6-2 -                 ;
> 	-  -6-3 -  ,    л;
> 	-  -6-1 -                .."
> 
>     .    ,    .




,     6-3?         ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     6-3?         ,    ?


   -     ( . . -6-2).

----------


## lilik2003

,    ,    /  ,          ?            .

----------


## _YA_

> ,    ,    /  ,          ?            .


      /

----------

30  .   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilik2003

-   .

----------


## -7

> 30  .   .


   ""      ,    28 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ""      ,    28 .


30-   -   .        .

----------


## -7

*lubezniy*,  .     -  31 ,     1  -   .  :Wink:   ,       1 .

----------

> *lubezniy*,  .     -  31 ,     1  -   .   ,       1 .


 .    13 ,    30 . ,  , ?       24  .       10.

----------


## 085

!     ....  -6-3.        . ,  -6-2 (  Spu_orb,   ).    ,    -6-2.    ,   -6-3   -6-1.   2  -6-2  -6-2    ,   .   ,  -6-3  ??????????

----------


## 085

Spu_orb: "     "   ".     ,  ,         .       .       : -6-1  -6-2,    ,    -6-1, * -6-3  -6-1*,    .  -6-2           -6-2".

----------


## 085

Docpfr: *-6-3 -  ,     (  ).* *  -6-1*. :Confused:

----------


## Fraxine

,   ,  -6-2, -6-3, -6-2   ,  -6-1  /  .?   ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## saigak

"         :
    ;
    (    . 346  ),      ()     ,       . 1 . 2 . 57  . 1 . 1 . 58  212- (  31.12.2014 .);
   ,    -     ,    - ; - 1, 2, 3   . . (     . 2 . 2 . 57  . 2, 4 . 1 . 58   212-,   31.12.2014 .);
        ,       . 3 . 2 . 57  . 3 . 1 . 58  212- ( 31.12.2014 .);
           (. 2 . 2 . 57 212-);
      ,      (,   )." 


   3.0         ,   .          ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 3.0


   5   -   .   .

----------


## saigak

.   ...

----------

...   ...   ...     ...  ,       ...  =)

 ,       ...  -,      ,      

     ...  -,   ...      ...
, ,       ...       ,   ,    ,      ...
-     ...  -      ...

       ...    ,  =)

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ...


,   :        ,              .



> ...  -,   ...      ...
> , ,       ...       ,   ,    ,      ...
> -     ...  -      ...
> 
>        ...    ,  =)


      (  ,  )       (   ).    ,   . ,          - , ,   ,         - ,      (!) ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,  -6-2, -6-3, -6-2   ,  -6-1  /  .?   ?


 . ,  -6-3   -6-2    , ,  ,   - ...
  -6-3      -6-2,     "  ".       :   - .
       -    ,  -6-2 -      ,     -6-1   ...                 .

----------


## lilik2003

3.0      -  ???

----------


## lilik2003

3,0     2009                                    2010 .             .

----------


## DenisP

-          2010     5?

----------


## Good

1) , ,        2010?        ? 
2)    ,       ? 
3)    ? 
4)        (    1   ).
5)     ,   ?
6)      ? 

 ,     6 ... !!!

----------


## lubezniy

1)    (,        ).
2)  ,  -6-2.
3)  ,   . 1
4)         ,     1.
5)  -.   .
6)  .

----------


## 95

[QUOTE=saigak;52842248          ?[/QUOTE]

      5: -  / -   ( . ),  . .

----------


## 95

,  , .     -6-2   6-2.            (   5 ). -   -  -11.    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -6-2   6-2.            (   5 ). -   -  -11.    .


-11 .  "" -6-3   -6-2.    ,           .

----------


## 95

?  ?

----------

> 1) , ,        2010?        ? 
> 2)    ,       ? 
> 3)    ? 
> 4)        (    1   ).
> 5)     ,   ?
> 6)      ? 
> 
>  ,     6 ... !!!


    .     , ..  -1 ,           (   ).

----------

> 1) , ,        2010?        ? 
> 2)    ,       ? 
> 3)    ? 
> 4)        (    1   ).
> 5)     ,   ?
> 6)      ? 
> 
>  ,     6 ... !!!


1)      ,      ,           (      ),      .
3)        ,   ,          2 .
4)   Spu_orb   ,        .
5)      ,    .
6)      -1

----------


## 95

,   . 
    ,     ,  ,      , ?  - ,     ?      ,      .

----------


## Larik

*95*,  2-    ,      ,    ,   ....    .       6-3,  6-2,  6-2,   .

----------


## 95

.

----------


## Good

> 1)      ,      ,           (      ),      .
> 3)        ,   ,          2 .
> 4)   Spu_orb   ,        .
> 5)      ,    .
> 6)      -1


3)             ? 
4)     Spu_orb?  ?
6)      ?    -   ...?

----------


## Larik

3) 
4)    ,     
6)  .          .

----------


## 2007

> (      ),      .


    ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?    ?


   (, ,     ,   ,       ,    ).

----------


## Na28ta

> *lubezniy*,  .     -  31 ,     1  -   .   ,       1 .


      ,       (/)   .

----------


## -7

> ,       (/)   .


  / ,           .   , .   100   :Smilie: ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

,         :Wink:

----------


## 999

1.   -5  "."   "   "   ( ),    ,    ./      "  "  , : 01.01.2010-31.01.2010 ""; 01.02.2010-30.06.2010.      ? 
2.         ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.   -5  "."   "   "   ( ),    ,    ./      "  "  , : 01.01.2010-31.01.2010 ""; 01.02.2010-30.06.2010.      ? 
> 2.         ,     ?


1.  ,    ,    .  ,  ,  .   ,    .  ,     .      (   -  ;   ,   . ).    (   )   . .
2.     ,          (,        ).       .

----------


## roxyka

, ,   1       ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   1       ,     ?


 -    1.

----------


## novichok17

, ,         ,     -    ???   , -6-1 ???

----------


## YUM

> , ,   1       ,     ?


   -      . ,     .

----------


## _YA_

,    ..

-          .   (  1 )    :
  1- : 
1  - 909
2  - 909
3  - 909
    2 728 (  1),       2 727
 2 .:
1  - 909
2  - 1007
3  - 779 (..   2 695)
          5 422. 1  5 424. 
    5 424    .
     -  ?

----------


## 131

:

1.   ,   -1   "-  - 1"   - 1 -  - ,       ,  -  "  -1 ,       "

2.  -1 ( ) -         (     ) -          -    - ,  ?

----------


## tania_0181

,            (   Spu orb): 
2 []:   
***30:   1-  <>.    "-6-2"      <>.

----------


## 2007

.
   -      ,      -  =   .
      .     -  =.
  , 
1)      
2) ,       30.06  .     ,        .      -  .

----------


## 5

?
      3.0
    -11  2010 ,        . :       -11  2010 .         ?
 -6-2  -6-2 .

----------

> 1.   ,   -1 ...  - ,       ,  -  "  -1 ,       "


  .      ,    , , , , , .     .

----------


## 131

> .      ,    , , , , , .     .


,    " " -

----------


## bazhalex

5   5.80.37.           "  -  "   "".        .          .  ,    ?

----------


## _YA_

> 5   5.80.37.           "  -  "   "".        .          .  ,    ?


   .        .  .

----------


## _YA_

> ,    ..
> 
> -          .   (  1 )    :
>   1- : 
> 1  - 909
> 2  - 909
> 3  - 909
>     2 728 (  1),       2 727
>  2 .:
> ...


         ?

----------


## bazhalex

> .        .  .


 , .  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,         ,     -    ???   , -6-1 ???


.

----------


## 95

> ?
>       3.0
>     -11  2010 ,        . :       -11  2010 .         ?
>  -6-2  -6-2 .


   , -11  .   -6-2  -6-2.

----------


## Fraxine

> 5   5.80.37.           "  -  "   "".        .          .  ,    ?





> .        .  .


   ,     ,      .
      5 5.80.37-       ?

----------

,  -1,  -6-2       ?      -6-3, 
 -6-1,-6-2?    ??? :Frown:

----------

..  -6-2  (2 .),-6-2(3 .)        .       .      15001()

----------


## saigak

> ,  -1,  -6-2       ?      -6-3, 
>  -6-1,-6-2?    ???


   ?

----------

> ?
>       3.0
>     -11  2010 ,        . :       -11  2010 .         ?
>  -6-2  -6-2 .


    :  -11  2010 ,       1- .
 -11 -  2010 .
  -6-2  -6-2  -1

----------


## lubezniy

> -6-2       ?


  -6-2          (  ),  .    -  .



> -6-3


 ,       -6-3   -6-2.   ,  .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> -11 -  2010 .


-11  2010   ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


.  ""     ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> -      . ,     .


 .  ,  ,      .

----------


## 5

-11.      ,     01.01.2010.     ,    ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> -11.      ,     01.01.2010.     ,    ,     .


 -1   5  I    ?

----------


## saigak

,     .       -11    .     ,        (   ),          ...

----------


## 5

!     6   .

----------


## 2007

> .       -11


  .  :Wink:

----------


## new

,     ,   : 
1)       ? 
2) -6-2  ,  ?

----------


## roxyka

... ,       .          ?     ...       ?
     ?   , , .
 !

----------


## new

> ..  -6-2  (2 .),-6-2(3 .)        .       .      15001()


,   /    ?

----------

> ,    " 5"   -6-3,    
> - 
> - -6-2
> - -6-2
> -


         ,       :Smilie: .    "  ".

----------


## boomer_74

> ... ,       .          ?     ...       ?
>      ?   , , .
>  !


             :
      "Spu_orb" 

http://slil.ru/29407872

----------

> *95*,  2-    ,      ,    ,   ....    .


  :Smilie: ,    
( -,        :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,           ).





> ... ,       .          ?     ...       ?
>      ?   , , .
>  !


 ,  -,   ,    , ,
  -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 ,

----------

> ,


        ,       :Confused: .




> ...      6-3,  6-2,  6-2,   .


         ?  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


   ,  , ,    -1 ?

----------

> ,   /    ?


  , ,

----------

> ,


    4 ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  , ,    -1 ?


   : "  -  -...?"   
 :yes:  (    ,       :Big Grin:  ).    ,         :Embarrassment: .
    :     ,     ,       ,      ,     :Wow: .





> 4 ?


     ,      ?

----------


## glav

,    ,  ,     ikladr_5.tps
 !

----------


## -

,     ...     ?    ,    ?

----------


## cleose

,     " 5"    -6-2 ,       "15",     5 ,   ..

----------

> ,      ?


-,   )

----------

> ,    ,  ,     ikladr_5.tps
>  !


    -        ,        .     .  :yes: 




> -,   )


  :Smilie: .

----------


## cleose

> ,      .    "  ".


 , ,      ,       -6-1   .

----------

> ,     " 5"    -6-2 ,       "15",     5 ,   ..


,   :Confused: 
   ,     (       )   .     . , ,     :yes: .

----------

> 


   3         
      ,

----------


## glav

,  ,     ,

----------

> , ,      ,       -6-1   .


   6-3  :Smilie: .





> 3         
>       ,


,               :Smilie: .

----------

> ,  ,     ,


  ,    ???  :EEK!: 
 ,    ,    .rar,       .dbf,      :Smilie: .   ,       .

----------


## badmf

" ",  " ",    "".   ?      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

